# Votre Bilan 2014



## macinside (23 Décembre 2014)

En 2014, j'ai fait plein de choses :

je me suis battu pour le droit des autres, que ce soit contre l'obscurantiste de la manif pour tous (hum des centaines de stickers, affiches et flyers  arrachés !)







J'ai marché dans le froid avec des milliers de personnes contre les maladies rares






j'ai eu quelques soucis avec la suède 






avec Citroen :mouais: (pneus, bougies, bobines d'allumage, vidange, ...)











j'ai souvent été à Necker 






j'ai fait collection de cartes de fidélités 






et d'autres choses






j'en ai prit plein les yeux











et les oreilles :love:






j'ai vu des légendes 






et je me suis retrouvé à l'âge de 10 ans dans ma chambre d'enfance 






Et vous ?


----------



## Penetrator (23 Décembre 2014)

je te répondrais en 2016 pour parler de mon bilan 2015 ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2014)

l'année se termine sur une note extrêmement positive. le bilan médical m'annonce que contre toutes attentes , ma mort est remise à une date ultérieure ...

ça m'a fait un choc, j'ai failli mourir
l'accident bête


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2014)

Je vais retourner à l'école, j'ai des lacunes en maths : mon salaire n'a pas bougé mais mes impots ont pris 20%, y'a un truc que je ne saisis pas bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2014)

En 2014 j'ai été licencié pour motif économique suite à un PSE. J'ai démarré une formation pour me reconvertir mais à ce jour mon avenir reste incertain.

En 2014 j'ai repeint ma cuisine (le bleu années 60, je ne pouvais plus le voir en peinture). Je suis toujours très content du résultat.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2014)

En 2014, je vous emmerde. En 2015 aussi.


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2014)

Non tu ne peut pas, tu es neutre


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2014)

Foutaises.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Décembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> En 2014, je vous emmerde. En 2015 aussi.





macinside a dit:


> Non tu ne peut pas, tu es neutre





WebOliver a dit:


> Foutaises.



Je vois qu'il y en a qui s'emmerdent au repas de famille


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2014)

Ouais, au boulot surtout.


----------



## RubenF (25 Décembre 2014)

2014 à été une année relativement bien commencée, bien partie pour mal finir mais qui finalement à réservé ses dernières belles surprises..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> En 2014, je vous emmerde. En 2015 aussi.



Tu as raison : il ne faut pas perdre les bonnes habitudes.


----------



## mistik (25 Décembre 2014)

Quant à moi en 2014 je ne connais toujours pas mon sexe, suis-je plus _Miss Tique_ que _mystik_, mais ce dont je suis sûr c'est que si je veux désigner mes successibles je pourrai toujours aller voir en 2015 mon notaire il me parlera alors de *testament mystique  *


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2014)

Sinon mon bilan 2014? C'est que j'ai toujours du boulot.  Que j'ai rencontré une fille du Manitoba, avec qui j'ai découvert qu'on parlait français là-bas du côté de Winnipeg. 

Et j'ai passé deux semaines à Ibiza sans mettre les pieds en boîte.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> En 2014, je vous emmerde. En 2015 aussi.



Dans mes bras :love:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dans mes bras :love:



Ouais mais je t'emmerde aussi hein.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2015)

:!: :!: :!:


----------



## Lio70 (1 Janvier 2015)

Après un premier semestre pénible, le second a vu poindre la lumière au bout du tunnel. Les affaires ont repris, la santé est bonne, et avec mon épouse nous sommes revenus de l'étranger pour passer les fêtes avec mes parents qui ne sont plus tout jeunes et qui avaient bien besoin d'une présence...

Meilleurs voeux à tous les macgéen(ne)s et "special hello" à Mackie et WebO en souvenir des AES.


----------

